# ok wtf am i doing wrong lol - with video



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

im trying to do SIMPLE basic spins.. all i want to do is land a 3. 

sorry in advance for my sister laughing and being an annoying filmer.

I've read ALL the threads and watched all the videos, and I either faceplant hardcore, breaking my goggles like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-3ZQBsJk00

or cant land it because of something stupid like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GFSb3s3kEQ

I DO ONE OF THESE TWO THINGS EVERY TIME


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i think its more of the jump then you.
also it almost looks like your not committing to the landing so your falling down cause you think it would hurt less doing that than staying up


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well the first thing I noticed is that your ramp is REALLY steep and it kind of forced you into a backward rotation instead of shooting you up and outward. At the same time it looks like you leaned back and worried more about spinnng on the take off than prepping for it. On your approach you should be winding up to spin, not starting your bodies rotation for the 360. Then at the lip counter rotate and unless your spinning force while keeping your body upright to spot the landing.

Check out this video: really helped me.

http://www.youtube.com/user/snowboardaddiction#p/search/4/8WAoJ6Uk8ZU


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, check out how you went off the lip. You started the rotation, went off the lip sorta sideways, then continued the rotation. By going off the lip sideways its almost like carving. What do you do when you carve on your heels naturally? Lean back. Forcing yourself to lean back in a laying down position, then you just conveinently flipped over (360 attempt) to go from laying on your back to faceplanting. Really try to get off that lip straight with the nose of your board while concentrating on pre-loading your body to really give u a strong rotation as soon as you start your spin.

Also rebuild that jump so you have like a 1:2 Rise:Run


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

you're sister's cute, hook it up my man.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

thugit said:


> you're sister's cute, hook it up my man.


+1 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I mean no disrespect Korey, but I said "oh my god" out loud when I saw the faceplant one! I'm very happy to see you doing this into soft snow rather than a park landing.

I freeze framed the first one and it looks like when you're throwing your arms for the spin you aren't throwing them level, seems like you're throwing your arms up ^. Could just be the time I froze it, but that will throw your rotation off. The second thing I noticed was at the first 90 degrees you were looking downhill rather than over your shoulder, if you look over you're shoulder it will take much less effort to spin rather than jerking the arms and legs around.

I would also grab your board during the spin to quiet the upper body, even on the 2nd one it still looks like you're trying to throw it too hard. I also agree that the issue is the way you're coming off the lip, here's a screenshot of the video paused at a noticable point..










You're already in the backseat at this point, in kind of a weird axis rotation. Think of it this way, watch your video and look at the point when you get to 180 degrees, would you be able to land in that position? (no) Try to work on a more level takeoff, less jerking and fighting it, and more committing and pulling your legs up.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

im having a similar problem with my backside 180s.its on a homemade jump so that may be part of teh problem but i always land leaning too far back on my nose(landing switch) and i can never ride away from them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You're not initiating the spin correctly and not spinning off your heel edge. 

That jump is perfect for poppy little 3's ...work on a little set up turn and releasing your spin off your heels it'll help you level out your spin and stay in control.


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

ok, thanks everyone i'll take all your advice and try it over and over again. 
I will try and work on less forcing it and I didn't realize the jump was wind up and lip was release. I think that is a major part of my problem because I have had it in my head that i need to initiate the spin before leaving the jump.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have never done a 3 and am having trouble doing 180's but if you watch yourself at second 4 & 5 your head is never rotating. You are looking straight down towards your board, not getting any rotation of your upper body.

Just my newbie observation
I may have to tape myself attempting a 180 and critique it to see where I'm failing, great idea :thumbsup:
-Slyder


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure if you saw this or not but a great resource.
I can see all the correct motions, but translating into my jump, well :laugh: not always so good.

Advanced Spinning Lesson Part 1

-Slyder


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

slyder said:


> Not sure if you saw this or not but a great resource.
> I can see all the correct motions, but translating into my jump, well :laugh: not always so good.
> 
> Advanced Spinning Lesson Part 1
> ...


GOOD POST!

I'm seriously considering buying the lesson package, but I'd like to try one of the lessons first - Intermediate Jumping.

I'm pretty sure I've got a firm grasp of pop and ollieing (even if I don't get much height), and currently one of my favorite things to do is hit the park and work on grabs, tweaks and 180s (of all sorts, FS, BS and Cab)...

Does anyone have a copy of "Intermediate Jumping" from Snowboard Addiction that I can try out?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

kri$han said:


> GOOD POST!
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying the lesson package, but I'd like to try one of the lessons first - Intermediate Jumping.
> 
> ...


Just bought it a few weeks ago and I'd have to say it's the most comprehensive freestyle instruction I've ever seen. 

I ride waterville valley a lot, which is known for its freestyle academy (pat moore, chas guldemond, tim humphreys etc.) and get to ride with a lot of the academy kids and listen in on their sessions. This video definitely does a better job of teaching technique than the coaches do up there. If you cant learn to jump and spin from these vids then you should just hang up your board and move to the desert because you dont belong on snow.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i was having this same problem early season. i picked up some tips from some locals and i gotta say my 3's have gotten exponentially cleaner and easier to land.

1)start rotating your upper body a split second before you leave the lip
2)keep your shoulder+head pointed in the direction you want to spin ( this keeps you rotating smoothly )
3)suck up your legs! 
4) spot your landing

honestly, all you need to do is practice 3's over and over and you'll learn them


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

still need pics/moar video of your sister


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Just bought it a few weeks ago and I'd have to say it's the most comprehensive freestyle instruction I've ever seen.
> 
> I ride waterville valley a lot, which is known for its freestyle academy (pat moore, chas guldemond, tim humphreys etc.) and get to ride with a lot of the academy kids and listen in on their sessions. This video definitely does a better job of teaching technique than the coaches do up there. If you cant learn to jump and spin from these vids then you should just hang up your board and move to the desert because you dont belong on snow.


Awesome...good to know.

I was gonna buy it soon, and take it to Jay Peak for the East Coast meet to share among the peasants 

My goal was to finally master 180's and 360's this year, but since I started p90x, I can't make it to the hill more than once a week (weekends).

Sucks, but at least I can aim for stylish grabs and 1's off park features... my 180's are mostly flat ground, and off small kickers.


----------



## ready2shred (Feb 1, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Just bought it a few weeks ago and I'd have to say it's the most comprehensive freestyle instruction I've ever seen.
> 
> I ride waterville valley a lot, which is known for its freestyle academy (pat moore, chas guldemond, tim humphreys etc.) and get to ride with a lot of the academy kids and listen in on their sessions. This video definitely does a better job of teaching technique than the coaches do up there. If you cant learn to jump and spin from these vids then you should just hang up your board and move to the desert because you dont belong on snow.


hell yes i got those vids for christmas and my skills have increased ten fold. my spins went from sloppy and squirrelly to floaty and steezy almost over night. Nev explains it so thoroughly, its all about setup turns and wind ups. my confidence is so high right now.
to OP- after watching these vids you'll be be stomping clean spins on everything from trail bumps to 20ft+ park kicker(we're talking about average human beings here).

i feel like billy mays hahah BUT WAIT! THERES MORE!...jk


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


>


Just look at this picture and ask yourself how you would feel if you just jumped off a ledge at this height onto the flat ground. Chances are you actually fly even higher depending on your speed.

You need to make a descending ramp. I think this is called a "landing" or some crap in ramp lingo. When you see a motorcycle clear 10 cars they don't land on the ground because that will make them explode. They land on a "reverse" ramp which makes you approach the ground relatively slower...you need this so you won't break your legs...or face...

In your second video, you kinda land on your board, but your weigh squashes you down so fast you can't hold yourself up. You would have a much better chance if it was a downhill slope.

I wouldn't make just the exact opposite of that like 10 feet away with nothing in between however. Fill in between the rise and fall ramps with snow too so it looks like a trapezoid...this way in case you go too slow, you won't crash into the more vertical part on the second ramp. Or make your ramp before a decending hill.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

thugit said:


> you're sister's cute, hook it up my man.


Someone wants to go to prison


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

thugit said:


> still need pics/moar video of your sister


You're creepy you posted twice about liking his sister. We get the point!!!

It seems like everyone says that your ramp is a little steep and you seem to be in the backseat of the spin and just falling out on it. You seem to be leaning backward and your body looks off balance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

tried to post a reply yesterday but pc was on the fritz..

Well, looks like you might be doing the same thing wrong over and over again. I assume you have watched many instructional videos and still cant stick the 360's?? I can give you a few suggestions and walk you through what goes through my head while I am doing 3's or pretty much any spins off jumps. I would try to concentrate on trying to bring your knees to your chest as you pop off the jump. As if you were doing an ollie on a skateboard. That will help bring your arms down and level out your shoulders. That oughta keep your board level and stop you from slammin yer face in the snow. When you are approaching the jump, keep your weight centered over the board, as you approach the top of the jump, start to come in "ever so slightly" on your heel edge. You already got the spin down, so I would pop off the jump and bring your knees to your chest the best you can as you perform the spin. What may also help is to envision doing a grab as well. Preferrably an indy or a stalefish as it will help you bring your back foot higher and keep the board level and not in the backseat. Now that you have the board under you while you are in the air, try to spot a landing and set her down. Gonna be hard not to land 270 at first, but a little bit bigger of a kicker and a steeper landing wouldnt hurt. Not sure how comfortable you are throwin yourself off jumps at this point but I can tell you, that it helps to get comfortable approaching them with speed, finding the right size jump for the trick yer throwing and also have a nice steep landing so you dont kell yourself. 

Let me know how this works for you? Tried to run through everything that goes through my head as I hit a jump.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

your sister is hot


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ok i saw the first vid....

its good that you have no committment issues trying out a 3, but heres what i saw u doing wrong:

when ur about to do a jump off a kicker onto hard snow, u want to lean a little forward.
You were way too much in the back seat. When u lean back, you lose a little more control.

The second thing is, that you left the lip on an edge. you want to leave the jump flat based or on a very very slight edge.

Of course these things might not apply to you once u get better, but for beginners, thats what you shold look out for


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ok i saw the first vid....
> 
> its good that you have no committment issues trying out a 3, but heres what i saw u doing wrong:
> 
> ...


hey thanks for the responses everyone.
Im a little confused though because the videos that everyone liesk so much suggests leaving the lip on an edge and your suggesting not too? is this just for learning or is this just how its done?

also guys, my sister is 16 and taken by the same dude for two years lol


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Korey said:


> hey thanks for the responses everyone.
> Im a little confused though because the videos that everyone liesk so much suggests leaving the lip on an edge and your suggesting not too? is this just for learning or is this just how its done?
> 
> also guys, my sister is 16 and taken by the same dude for two years lol


thats why i said that once u get better, then these suggestions wont apply to you. 

You see, when ur new to doing jumps and you leave the jump on a big edge beacuse your trying to initiate the turn, then whats going to happen is that the edge will go flying faster than the rest of your body....as it was demonstrated in ur video.
You want your body to control the board so that way you can land clean.
If the board does the controlling first, then u will have a harder time in following thru.


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> thats why i said that once u get better, then these suggestions wont apply to you.
> 
> You see, when ur new to doing jumps and you leave the jump on a big edge beacuse your trying to initiate the turn, then whats going to happen is that the edge will go flying faster than the rest of your body....as it was demonstrated in ur video.
> You want your body to control the board so that way you can land clean.
> If the board does the controlling first, then u will have a harder time in following thru.



ohh gotcha. thanks


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Just look at it this way...

As ur approaching the lip of the jump on a big edge, all your weight and pressure is on that edge.
So as soon as the board leaves the jump, your legs are pretty much pushing the board away from your body and ur legs will go one way and ur body the other.

Like i said before...once u get better, then u will have your own technique. This is what i did at first and grew to be comfortable doing it that way.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

ComicStix said:


> You're creepy you posted twice about liking his sister. We get the point!!!
> 
> It seems like everyone says that your ramp is a little steep and you seem to be in the backseat of the spin and just falling out on it. You seem to be leaning backward and your body looks off balance.


welcome to the internet bro!
EDIT: if you still haven't caught on I was joking around, kthx.


----------

